# Brand New And A Rookie



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello all

Just a quick note to introduce ourselves.

THE Family and i are new to trailer camping. We (Read I) was tired of sleeping on the ground. I am way to old for that.

We just bought a used 26RS, Good shape, with an after market 'inverter'.

So far so good, first weekend trip went well. No issues all worked as planned. We even used the toilet.

Another trip planed this weekend (ThousandTrails sponsored) Hope to hang out here and get my questions answered, maybe even answer a few myself.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Oakraidr
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your 26rs! 

Glad to hear all went well on your maiden voyage








Which Thousand Trails location will you be headed for this weekend? 
Be sure to bring back some photos cause we love photos!

Post often and Happy Camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Oakraidr to the Outback Family 
Glad to have you aboard
Good to see another 26RS on the site









Don


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers, you're going to love not having to sleep on the ground anymore
















Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to OUTBACKERS*

Tami


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers, you're going to love not having to sleep on the ground anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or get any sleep because you are spending far too much time on Outbackers!









Welcome!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I think that 26RS might be mine







, if you're in the bay area. I've been waiting for it to show back up around here!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oakraidr said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just a quick note to introduce ourselves.
> 
> ...










OUTBACKERS.COM!!!


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.

This weekend we will be in the Thousand Trails in Morgan Hill. I am almost looking forward to the tour of the place ala golf cart transportation.

Scrib,
We bought the Trailer at Alpine RV in Morgan Hill. I think you might be right. We ran across a "How did we do" mailer in the manual packet you left. Your forum name rings a bell from what i saw on the flyer.

Anything I should worry about? Wanna give me a rundown on the inverter?

Photos here
http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelG66/Cam...railsMorganHill


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! Glad to see our baby has a new home.

Here's the thread about the inverter install that CW did:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10339

The inverter is pretty automatic, just a couple of things to keep in mind:

1. If you press the Invert button, make sure the fridge is on gas-only (not Auto), otherwise the fridge will switch to AC power (your batteries). The flip-side is that you can run the fridge off your batteries instead of LP when you are traveling. We never did, though since the fridge uses very little propane.

2. The control panel also allows you to turn battery charging off - this is very useful if you dry camp with a generator and want to run the air conditioner. We used a Yamaha 2400, which is probably about as small as you can go and still run the air conditioner.

If you leave the trailer plugged-in when not in use, check the water in the batteries every month. There is also a conditioning charge that you can run a couple times a year to keep the batteries in good shape. I'll go through my paperwork tonight - I'm pretty sure I have all of the manuals and receipts.

Congratulations! It's a great trailer - I think we put about 6,000 miles on it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!.....congradulations!........Nice Floorplan!
Maybe we'll run into you at the campgrounds since were almost neighbors.
Please Post about Your Thousand Trails experience.I live in S.J. and work in Gilroy so I am interested in what it has to offer.

Ed


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Scrib said:


> Welcome!.....congradulations!........Nice Floorplan!
> Maybe we'll run into you at the campgrounds since were almost neighbors.
> Please Post about Your Thousand Trails experience.I live in S.J. and work in Gilroy so I am interested in what it has to offer.
> 
> Ed


We have been there before. In laws have a membership.

Very nice pool, they claim is heated, but I think they are counting on the Sun to do it.

The grass fields are not bad for some stuff. 2 playgrounds for the kids.

A few activities during the weekends. Showers and bathrooms clean. Problems seemed to be handled as soon as it happens.

Shuffle board and a make shift mini golf.

Adult lounge has a few chairs.

Plenty of staff around on carts.

Campers are all respectful both int he site and the rest of the campgrounds.

Everything is nice and spread out. only the campers sites are a bit tight.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!
With a lounge!!!????
One of the ladies I work with only lives a few miles from there and tells her teenage kids they are going farther. Her and her husband hide from their kids for the weekend renting one of their trailers.
Is there any "wilderness" or just a nice RV park?

Ed


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Thanks!
> With a lounge!!!????
> One of the ladies I work with only lives a few miles from there and tells her teenage kids they are going farther. Her and her husband hide from their kids for the weekend renting one of their trailers.
> Is there any "wilderness" or just a nice RV park?
> ...


They call it the Adult lounge area. small library, internet access. Not much else, just a place next to the pool room and no kids allowed.
No lounge act ala Vegas.

They have 2 types of tralers. both are well kept.

Umm, I think there is a Trail, but not a wilderness. Plenty of other places to hike within driving distance (less than 15 miles)


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your Outback purchase. You will love both.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations!







Post often and enjoy!


----------

